# Penn paint??



## salt_water_guy (Feb 9, 2008)

I got some penn spining reals and the black paint is flakeing off the handle and the bell what kinda paint would be good to repaint them??


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*paint*

black auto paint designed for the block


----------



## salt_water_guy (Feb 9, 2008)

Cool i'll give it a try!!


----------

